# One more scrappy quilt done!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I designed this one myself. To date, I think it's my favorite quilt!

The quilting motif is "Gypsy Feather" by One Song Needle Arts.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely. That's a cool panto, too!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Just gorgeous your work is always a pleasure to look at.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful! Are you going to keep this one?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Definitely! I think it's my favorite quilt ever


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is lovely. Not only the design but the way the colours play together. I can see why it is your favourite.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful. I love the border almost as much as the patchwork!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the way you put the colors together.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That turned out nicely. I love the colors and the color placement.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Stunning!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

This quilt is gorgeous. Maybe it will kick me into working and sewing again. I haven't touched the machine in 6 months and usually sew every day. Not sure what my problem is.......grandchildren, I'm thinking!


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

I love this soooo much! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone! I hadn't done any sewing either since March, then suddenly the bug hit again . I'm on my 3rd quilt since November


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Beautiful! I also love the border.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Your quilts are stunningly beautiful. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

That is an awesome quilt!
Dawn


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Very Beautiful quilt...


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Beautiful work! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful !


----------

